

AppStore Delisting? - shacked
http://www.alohacocoa.com/post/320919575/appstore-delisting

======
ZeroGravitas
Isn't this 'personal app' problem he's complaining about just a hack to get
around the fact that you need to buy a Mac and pay $99 per annum to put a
basic app on your phone?

I'm impressed that someone out there has amortised that cost across multiple
similar simple apps, and if that litters the app store then maybe that should
be taken as a sign.

Any link to who is providing this service?

